# Naruto Chapter 500



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is my pathetic atempt. I just have the first page so far.


----------



## Euraj (Apr 16, 2009)

Heheh... Hope you don't mind that I lol'ed.


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

Euraj said:


> Heheh... Hope you don't mind that I lol'ed.



I worked 4 hours on that.


----------



## Cirus (Apr 16, 2009)

The picture can not be seen as of now.  Please rehost it.


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 16, 2009)

Cirus said:


> The picture can not be seen as of now.  Please rehost it.



ah, c'mon! Why not? It worked before!

edit

edited it, review


----------



## Raiden (Apr 17, 2009)

I laughed too XD

If you feel that bad about it, try taking one of the "Draw Naruto Character" tutorials online. There are tons of them that are rather easy to follow. When it comes to finding them, google is your best friend <3.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Apr 18, 2009)

<_< It is on! Get some,Naruto! >_>
You should download like Artweaver or something.
Mspaint is not good for anything. ;_;


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, it's not really bad...

maybe you can do better


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

I colored it.


----------



## KFC (Apr 23, 2009)

Well...the coloring's alright, but the drawing itself needs...work.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 23, 2009)

Wtf is wrong with you guys?

This art is a masterpiece.


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Stop making fun of me.

Btw, you guys know I drew this on gimp, right?


----------



## KFC (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't even know what gimp is...


----------



## Sheireen (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it's cute


----------



## Rinme (Apr 24, 2009)

That is good work!
I like that colored one


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 24, 2009)

i loled


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2009)

10/10 

Nice troll.


----------



## TheGreen1 (May 6, 2009)

Yeah, photoshop or some other art program, as well as a tablet, would really help increase your artistic ability.


----------



## Sunabozu (May 6, 2009)

Well at least you made an effort and took the trouble of drawing for us. I lol'ed too btw. You can improve on it!


----------



## lishiyo (May 6, 2009)

it gave me a lulz i'll admit  keep practicing though, it'll definitely help; and try drawing by hand and then using a scanner if you don't have a tablet


----------



## NaruSaku12345 (May 6, 2009)

I don't have a scanner


----------



## Unreally (May 6, 2009)

Very good work, indeed


----------



## Plot Hole (May 6, 2009)

Epic that fan manga Is epic.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 8, 2009)

need alot of practice


----------



## Vetano-sama (May 11, 2009)

.:Bunneh:. said:


> Wtf is wrong with you guys?
> 
> This art is a masterpiece.



Man the OP just did it for the lulz. xD


----------



## Demon of the Mist (Jun 23, 2010)

10 char


----------



## Momoka (Jun 23, 2010)

is this supposed to be a joke or what
either way i lol'ed


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought my shit was bad.


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 23, 2010)

**


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jun 23, 2010)

why does Naruto's ear look like a vagina?


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

*ta da*

hey i saw it and thought i would draw it for you tell me what you think!!
i got confused as to how to put pictures on the forums so i put it on imageshack here ya go Blu-Ray to iPad Ripper oh and i had to move the words around a little sorry!


----------



## EPIC (Jun 28, 2010)

EPIC compliments the attempt of this artwork. However, he finds the artwork itself quite... questionable. This picture is an EPIC WIN!


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

EPIC said:


> EPIC compliments the attempt of this artwork. However, he finds the artwork itself quite... questionable. This picture is an EPIC WIN!



well in fairness i did draw it at 1 am last night


----------



## Muah (Jun 28, 2010)

KFC said:


> I don't even know what gimp is...



better than photoshop.


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2010)

They _finally_ meet? 

They met a few chapters back.


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

David1822 said:


> They _finally_ meet?
> 
> They met a few chapters back.



well he could of drawn this before they met and even though they met it was really just a hit and run experience wasnt it i think this could be a good representation of what is to come thats why i redrew it for him i messed up a little thought main examples are his right eyes is a bit off and i spelt impossible wrong  my bad


----------



## Fr?t (Jun 28, 2010)

Muah said:


> better than photoshop.



I have both gimp and ps and I disagree


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2010)

uchihasasuke9 said:


> well he could of drawn this before they met and even though they met it was really just a hit and run experience wasnt it i think this could be a good representation of what is to come thats why i redrew it for him i messed up a little thought main examples are his right eyes is a bit off and i spelt impossible wrong  my bad



How could it be "_before they met_", when he's aiming for a drawing of the upcoming chapter?


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

David1822 said:


> How could it be "_before they met_", when he's aiming for a drawing of the upcoming chapter?



time machine?


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2010)

uchihasasuke9 said:


> time machine?



I doubt it.


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

David1822 said:


> I doubt it.



awww  well its a possible prediction aswell he could just be suprised that hes mastered sage jutsu


----------



## Synn (Jun 28, 2010)

uchihasasuke9 said:


> awww  well its a possible prediction aswell he could just be suprised that hes mastered sage jutsu



I shall wait and see what happens.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Your artistic talent is off the charts and impossible.


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

wait hus mine or the origional


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

hey i was just reading chapter 444 and noticed that jirayas students are naruto and nagato...well ive known dat for a while but ive noticed dat their names are extremely close well done naruto writers well done


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jun 28, 2010)

That has such a cool, abstract effect to it. :ho
I sorta laughed too.


----------



## Menace (Jun 28, 2010)

uchihasasuke9 said:


> hey i was just reading chapter 444 and noticed that jirayas students are naruto and nagato...well ive known dat for a while but ive noticed dat their names are extremely close well done naruto writers well done



They did that on purpose. 

The Gutsy Ninja was about Nagato, but Jiraiya didn't want to specify Nagato by his actual name. So he tweaked it a little. Enough that most wouldn't make the connection, but not too drastically so Nagato could still recognize the character as himself.

Minato and Kushina named Naruto after the main character in The Gutsy Ninja. I think it was the writers attempt at irony, as both people were students under Jiraiya.

I also think that they were trying to imply that the two were mostly the same, just under different guises, or something like that.


----------



## taeko (Jun 28, 2010)

lmao  ahaha


----------



## Bloo (Jun 28, 2010)

Okay........... You need practice, and lots of it. Try drawing on paper rather than a computer, get used to paper and pen before you become comfortable with tablet and stylus. And the coloring needs work too.


----------



## YoshiPower (Jun 28, 2010)

10/10 

Best troll ever.

You gave me the day of my life, sorry. 

When I pressed the spoiler button, I think I cried from laughing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jun 28, 2010)

At least you drew it.I even can't do that


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 28, 2010)

Kitsune Kid said:


> They did that on purpose.
> 
> The Gutsy Ninja was about Nagato, but Jiraiya didn't want to specify Nagato by his actual name. So he tweaked it a little. Enough that most wouldn't make the connection, but not too drastically so Nagato could still recognize the character as himself.
> 
> ...



ye i knew dat the book was based on Nagato because u see Jiraiya getting his idea for his book while talking to Nagato im re-reading it waiting for the next issue cant wait and i noticed the most obvious one but am still confused as to y dey did it danzo and hanzo


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 29, 2010)

please. As if using a different program or a tablet or whatever, is some sort of magical boost to people's drawing abilities. People always say that and think it's genuinly going to be good advice. Learning the basics first is always, always (twice for emphasis), better than getting a bigger or more powerful program, or using a different medium. None of that is going to improve someone's skills.

In this picture there's a lot of obvious scribble type of errors that anyone who spent more than 5 minutes on would have seen, so it's obvious it's some sort of a joke topic. Unfortunately the panels aren't funny since there's little point to them. It's like some sort of trolling topic, and now I feel bad for feeding the troll...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 29, 2010)

But If I remember well how 499 finished ... that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## uchihasasuke9 (Jun 29, 2010)

well i wasnt really thinking for it to be the next issue i mean sasuke is still heailing aswell and naruto is just finished with the kyubii so it cant be happening next but i think that would be a good opening for the issue before their fight but i would change naruto's eyes from sage to sage/kyubii like when he confronted nagato


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 30, 2010)

Practice makes perfect you know what they say 
If this comes true I'll suck my own invisible dick


----------



## Momoka (Jun 30, 2010)

Our Naruto translator got stuck helping a parade of grandmother's across the street. You can expect the chap in about 150 minutes.
Thu Jul 01 03:07:42 +0000 2010


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Jul 1, 2010)

...well...that's interesting


----------



## Charu (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm... work on the mouse control. ^^;


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

Lol, it's been months ago since I saw this drawing but I still cannot forget it ahahahhaaha


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA TAEKO, NICE JOB BUMPING THIS.

Same goes for me, it's been ages, yet I love you.. moar plox. MAKE A NARUTO CHAPTER 515 PLEASEEEE. :


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

Or make a naruto chapter of where kisame is going to reveal him self during the training, I believe it would be EPIC


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

What about replacing Kishimoto?


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

ahahaha No way dude, I would defently buy shonen jump all the way from japan


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

Import is your best friend!

I would definitely send tons of fan-letters if he made a whole new manga!

What about... '' Castle Naruto? ''


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

That would be an excelent Title 

Now I think of it, sasuke looks a kinda like this guy


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

Hahaha



Arc 1 : Protect Fort Naruto!


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

ahahhahah I'm LMAO 



Arc 2: search for sasuke in the crowded castle square


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 3 : Capture the by orginial poster drawn  cat!


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 4: zabuza and Haku


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 5 : Spot the differences.


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 6: ambush !!


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 7 : Mysterious Person?!


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 8: Wise men from the woods


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 9 : A Sudden Appearance!


----------



## taeko (Oct 26, 2010)

Arc 10: unknow foe arrived !!


----------

